# Hardware support lists



## spottedh (Apr 12, 2013)

I am looking for anything that will tell me what drivers are installed in 8.2 that support 3G/4G embedded PCIe cards.

Can find the hardware compatibilty list but no mention of PCIe cards of a 3G or 4G type.


----------



## fonz (Apr 12, 2013)

Not that it directly answers your question, but FreeBSD 8.2 is End-Of-Life (i.e. no longer developed/supported). You may want to consider upgrading to a more current version of FreeBSD, that perhaps does support the cards you mentioned.


----------

